# What did I see?



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Noticed a small flock of eight to ten birds in the field behind the house today and they were all dark brown or black in color except for two that were cream white and one of them was pure white with a black back. The white one really stood out from the others which were very dark. Kind of unusual. The birds looked similar to killdeers but after looking through the bird guide I could not figure out what they were. Must be migrating as I have never seen any birds similar to this in the past ten years. Any possibilities?


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Did they have the long legs like killdeer?


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Anish said:


> Did they have the long legs like killdeer?


Yeah, they looked like some type of wading bird possibly.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Man, I wish you had been able to get a picture. Right now, so many birds, especially water type birds are on the move. Pretty hard to say what they were.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

From your description, the best I can guess and this is REALLY a guess since I dont have a pic. The darkest one we would have is a Solitary Sandpiper. The closest I can come to your description of the light one is a Piping Plover. Like I said, those are just guesses.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Isn't it unusual for one bird to be almost pure white and the others of darker color all in one flock?


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Anish said:


> From your description, the best I can guess and this is REALLY a guess since I dont have a pic. The darkest one we would have is a Solitary Sandpiper. The closest I can come to your description of the light one is a Piping Plover. Like I said, those are just guesses.


I'll look those up and see if that's what they were.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Isn't it unusual for one bird to be almost pure white and the others of darker color all in one flock?


It's hard to say this time of year. Everything is on the move right now.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Noticed a small flock of eight to ten birds in the field behind the house today and they were all dark brown or black in color except for two that were cream white and one of them was pure white with a black back. The white one really stood out from the others which were very dark. Kind of unusual. The birds looked similar to killdeers but after looking through the bird guide I could not figure out what they were. Must be migrating as I have never seen any birds similar to this in the past ten years. Any possibilities?




Perhaps these?
https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=HCpzUaSBOOThiAKa5YHwAQ


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

trout said:


> Perhaps these?
> https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=HCpzUaSBOOThiAKa5YHwAQ


Yeah, that looks like them. I thought they had longer legs but could be mistaken. The coloring is spot on. Looks like they have a lot of different color variations. Thanks.


----------

